# Old School car with modest Old School build



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

I haven't been on here for a couple of years, but thought some of you might enjoy seeing a pretty vintage build in a 1987 Dodge Daytona Shelby Z. The build is similar to what I might have done in 1987 - very simple and nothing very custom. That's all my skill allows, honestly! The only tricky part was finding a way to mount the second (lower) head unit. I removed the retractable cup holder and made a plate to cover that lower area. The equipment is obviously not all late 80s vintage... but I gave myself some latitude on that. All this was collected off of ebay over a period of about 10 years. No rear fill speakers yet but I'm hoping someday to find the Polk EX series II 5x7s. Not pictured is a Clarion 73eq that, for the time being at least, is mounted out of the way under the passenger seat.


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

If the pictures are too small to tell, this includes...
Rockford Fosgate RFX-8330
Soundstream TC-308
MTX Thunder 4320


----------



## Littlejc (Apr 5, 2020)

wurgerd9 said:


> If the pictures are too small to tell, this includes...
> Rockford Fosgate RFX-8330
> Soundstream TC-308
> MTX Thunder 4320


👍 
As an installer from that time period, well done with some very nice old school equipment finds and a even nicer example of a Daytona. Well done.


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Littlejc said:


> 👍
> As an installer from that time period, well done with some very nice old school equipment finds and a even nicer example of a Daytona. Well done.


Thank You! I was shocked to find the Daytona this last Spring, so hard to find and this one only has 67,000 miles. I hope to get many years of enjoyment out of both the car and the stereo.


----------

